# expat kinderten teacher wage



## horizen (Apr 11, 2015)

I have been working in china for training schools for a couple of years and I am just finishing up my first year teaching at a kindergarten. I am planning to request more money when renewing the contract and thought I should go into this armed with information. I would like to know what the standard wages are for foreign kindergarten teachers. and any other relevant details. 

Hoping to get feedback from a few different people.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Wages are different depending on the City you are working it.

I do not have personal experience of teaching wages in particular but wages in all fields are higher or lower in certain cities. 

So it may be an idea to give the city name to get a better idea of what you can achieve in wages.

Zongshan Billy


----------



## horizen (Apr 11, 2015)

for discussion purposes lets say I am in Shandong Jinan or a surrounding city.


----------

